# [H] Visions of heresy 1-4 [W] £$£$ or FW



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi guys
as part of the ongoing clear out and have found a few bits and pieces in the loft and have the following books im trying to get a value for and if there is any interest in them, I have:

Visions of Heresy 1
Visions of Heresy 2
Visions of Heresy 3
Visions of Heresy 4
Fantasy minatures book
I think I have some forgeworld aeronautica books as well but not sure.
any info or suggestions would be great please. pictures can follow if there is any interest but just looking for advice at the moment, but could sell for the right offer. if anyone has part exchanges im looking for a complete arvus lighter (all parts inc plastic screens) and some specific inquisition figures.
thanks


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks, after discussions and suggestions on other forums i am looking for £130 or near offer for these books, that includes shipping within the UK only, any other locations would be shipping at cost (via courier as royal mail costs a bomb)
cheers


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

open to offers on these indiviually now


----------

